# Today's Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It is the opening day of firearms deer season here in Gawga. I did not get to go hunting today but did get to smoke a bit on the Akorn today.

ABTs









Baby Backs and Armadillo Eggs


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks delicious! Is that a jalapeno popper in the middle of meat loaf?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

You have to give up the recipe , that looks awesome


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

!/2 pound breakfast sausage, one cored jalapeno and white and orange cheese. I make two with one pound chub of sausage. Form a ball of sausage and press a deep groove with your thumb into the ball. Place the two cheeses into the pepper and place the pepper into the groove and totally encase the pepper with sausage and the into a 250* smoker and cook until at least 165* internal. Let cool to room temp before slicing.

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I started making these several years ago after seeing Pay make these. They are always a huge hit. If I'm not mistake these are armadillo eggs....

When you make a "fattie" is it the same thing just wrapped in bacon?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Excellent !


----------

